# Clear MP and Naughty FOs



## dixiedragon (Nov 16, 2016)

So, I've never done MP and I want to try it! I want to start off very simple - just a clear MP with some mica in it. I know that discoloring FOs will discolor the MP - how does that look with clear MP? I'm thinking a clear  (or translucent) brown soap with gold mica in it will be pretty. Do discoloring FOs discolor MP just as badly as CP?

Also, do FOs that causing seizing or ricing have any affects in MP?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes it can be as bad.  But it will take time to turn, which means you will not really know how it will turn out at the end!

You can always use a vanilla stabilizer.


----------

